# 24p worth 600 bucks??



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

Any one have experience with 24p playback plasmas?

I am getting a good deal on a plasma which is making me change HT upgrade priorities (was about to build a couple subs) but should, nonetheless be totally awesome.

I'm looking at 2 models: 

The Panasonic PZ800U and the PZ85U. One of the major differences between the two is that the 800U has 24p playback which I've heard is good but have never experienced it. The price difference between the two sets is roughly 600 bucks. Is the 24p feature worth it? I currently don't own a blu-ray player but will eventually so the feature won't benefit me in the short run but I'd like some enthusiast opinions on using 24p.

I am also one who upgrades almost never so I will be using this set until it croaks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

C-net didn't care for the 24p mode:

http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/panasonic-viera-th-50pz800u/4505-6482_7-32886472.html


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Certainly not worth $600 all else equal, IMO. At best you lose some judder. At worst you have to deal with some sloppy processing that the set wraps up with the 24p capability.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

if it's 1080p 24fps @ 120 htz


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I have experience with my Kuro Elite and 24 frames per second.
Would I have paid $600 less for the same tv without it...probably.
Is it very nice...certainly.
Although the Pio's seem to work better than the Panny's in this regard.

'@ 120Hz' is LCD only and they have enough motion issues to deal with to be worried about judder.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I personally notice judder ALL THE TIME. It bugs me, so I would upgrade given the opportunity. If you don't notice judder then it may not be worth it for you.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Do you only notice it on crawling text though?


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope just about any panning scene. Probably just because I've trained my brain to look for it....doh


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, to be fair...once you see it removed, later seeing it there is very distracting.


----------

